#ubuntu-ar 2011-05-16
<FREDD2> \o
<Germanaz0> hola a todos
<Germanaz0> a alguien le pasó, que cuando quieren isntalar ubuntu 11.04 desde un pendrive a una pc, les tira un kernel panic
<Germanaz0> en alguna parte avanzada de la instalación
<Germanaz0> por ejemplo, cuando esta por finalizar la instalación y debe instalar grub ?
<mariano> buen día, ubuntu-ar
<sisa> jii hola, que tal la gente de este canal , se puede conseguir ayuda....
<Administrador> Buenas!
<saintmn> Necesitaria una ayuda alguien ON?
<sisa> saintmn, yo necesito ayuda con la sis 771/671 no me deja ver mas que 800x600 cada vez que hago una nueva instalacion de ubuntu me pasa lo mismo. Sabes donde encontrar solucion, driver  o algo?
<sisa> tengo ubuntu 10.1
<saintmn> mmm nop, yo ser newbie todabia
<saintmn> tenia un problema parecido en la netbook antes, pero no me acuerdo que tenia que hacer :S perdon, vos no sabras como hago para restaurar unity o poder terminar de instalar Gnome3 por que tengo la maquina de mi jefe sin poder bootear :S
<saintmn> che, 18 en el canal y nadie on como para poder tirar una idea?
<saintmn> Hay alguien para poder ayudarme?
<saintmn> Buenas tardes, alguien podria darme una mano un problemita que tengo? trate de poner Gnome3 y en uno de los pasos (antes de instalar el shell) me tiraba error en el terminal, entonces reinicio, pero no bootea mas, solo se queda en el splash...
<sisa> saintmn, quema un super grub y te ayudara a recuperar no???
<saintmn> con el LiveCD no se puede hacer? no interesa instalar gnome3 solo que pueda hacerla arrancar de nuevo, y que no pierda los datos.
<sisa> si pero yo no sabria decirte...
<sisa> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<sisa> mira a ver si rescatux te va, sino, baja sg2
<saintmn> el tema es que mi problema no es en GRUB, sino en la interfaz de ubuntu
<sisa> ahh te deja entrar...
<saintmn> ubuntu bootea perfecto, pero dado el momento de mostrar el login se queda el splash, en cuanto toco el boton "encendido" se reinicia perfecto sin ningun error, como si hubiera estado andando perfecto
<sisa> saintmn, si entras con la live puedes acceder a sistema ...administracion...pantalla de acceso
<sisa> ahi selecciona entrar directo a un usuario a ver que pasa....
<saintmn> dale ahora lo pruebo, encima es 11.04 y odio el unity !
<sisa> jijiji
<saintmn> pero si modifico estando en el LiveCD, se modifica para el booteo desde el HD?
<sisa> es mejor quedarse con lo estable si no se sabe trastear en ubuntu....
<sisa> deberia presentar los usuarios del root cd y los del HD donde esta instalado sino es una mierda inservible el live cd...
<sisa> iugal pasale un escaneo a los discos con el gparted no sea que al trastear con g3 hayas perdido sectores en el disco...
<sisa> mira a ver si encuentras errores en el HD
#ubuntu-ar 2011-05-17
<granjero> buenas tardes canal!
<mama21mama>  sudo aptitude install vrms
<mama21mama> luego vrms
<mama21mama> sabras si tu sistema es libre
<eswood> Hola, algun web developer con kubuntu?
<unimix> eswood: no me considero un web developer pero hago algunas cosas con herramientas de KDE en Kubuntu. Te puedo ayudar en algo ?
<eswood> unimix: mira, ando buscando esto: un editor de texto plano como gedit pero nativo de kde, algun consejo??
<unimix> eswood: Kate
<eswood> pero kate no me muestra los colores de css html ni php
<unimix> eswood: podes agregarle plugnis para ello
<unimix> *plugins*
<unimix> igualmente, si queres algo asi, BlueFish pero no es un editor de texto plano. Tambien podes agregarle plugins a Vim pero es para usar consola
<eswood> no encuentro la forma para hacer que me marque los colores
<unimix> eswood: Tools - Highlighting - Markup
<unimix> eswood: en Settings - Configure Kate encontras el plugin manager
<unimix> eswood: y las extensiones que podes agregarle
<eswood> ya lo encontre, gracias
<unimix> eswood: :)
#ubuntu-ar 2011-05-18
<Dark4ngel> holass!
<Dark4ngel> unimix ya consegui arreglarlo!nose si me recordaras!
<unimix> Dark4ngel: a vos si te recuerdo, no lo que recuerdo es que tenias que solucionar :P
<Dark4ngel> jaja
<Dark4ngel> lo de k no me leia un cd linux..
<Dark4ngel> era problema de la regrabadora
<Dark4ngel> ejje
<unimix> ahhh, ok ... perfecto entonces !! Me alegro !!
<Dark4ngel> pero..siento ser molesto.. esque el internet y las descargas va lento, y nose si hay  instalar los drivers del usb wireless o vienen incorporados.. xk detectar me detecta redes... y me concto a la mia
<Dark4ngel> xD
<Dark4ngel> :(
<unimix> Dark4ngel: las descargas de que tipo, paquetes de actualizacion o descargas directas desde algun site ?
<Dark4ngel> todo
<Dark4ngel> la navegacion, un simple update
<unimix> Si queres saber si esta relacionado con la conexion WiFi, conecta la maquina con cable Ethernet yvolve a probar las mismas descargas
<Dark4ngel> eso kiero probar, k lo probare sta tarde k ire a comprar uno, nose si sera el wifi xk en win me va de lujo
<unimix> si funcionan bien entonces es posible que haya que resolver algo para la red inalambrica. Si funciona igual de lento, entonces el problema esta en tu proveedor
<Dark4ngel> el wifi en win me va de lujo
<unimix> Ah ... entonces es posible que el tema pase por el driver que estas usando para el dongle
<Dark4ngel> tengo un adaptador de usb k tiene de los drivers son rt73usb de realink, pero nose si vienen incorporados o no, xk me detecta redes y puedo conectarm?
<unimix> segun sea el caso, el chip que se utilice, los drivers nativos que vienen con Linux son suficiente y a veces hay que instalarlos adicionalmente
<Dark4ngel> y mi caso no es k tenga k instalarlos o si?
<unimix> habria que investigar un poco que experiencias hay con quienes usan ese chip en Linux
<unimix> para el kernel que estes usando actualmente
<Dark4ngel> 2.6.38
<unimix> entonces estas con 11.04, cierto
<unimix> ?
<Dark4ngel> si
<unimix> de nuevo, si estuviera en tu lgar buscaria en Internet experiencias relacionadas con ese chip y para esa version de Kernel
<unimix> seguramente a alguien mas le paso o esta pasando lo que a vos
<Dark4ngel> esque por mas que busco y leo no encuentro nada..jeje
<Dark4ngel> unimix lo curioso eske ago un modprobe rt73
<Dark4ngel> y me dice k no sta elmodulo
<Dark4ngel> vamos k n existe
<Dark4ngel> tendra algo kv er=
<Dark4ngel> ?
<unimix> Si queres saber que driver esta usando, lo mejor el un "sudo lshw" y te fijas en la seccion de la placa wifi
<unimix> los drivers en Linux estan incorporados en el kernel y no se ven como modulos. Los modulos son agregados por encima del kernel
<Dark4ngel> ok
<Dark4ngel> y una vez k me fijado?
<unimix> con ese dato podras saber si esta utilizando el driver adecuado, si es el correcto o tenes que incluir el que estas usando en la blacklist para que tome el que corresponda, generalmente sucede esto cuando salio un driver nuevo que aun no se incluyo al kernel en uso
<unimix> logicamente, primero tenes que tener bien en claro cual es el driver que corresponde usar, por eso mi sugerencia de ver las experiencias de otros
<unimix> para tener mas informacion sobre un dispositivo USB, con "lsusb" vas a lograr dos grupos identificadores hexadecimales
<unimix> con esa identificacion podras saber que chip usa el adaptador ingresandolos en sitios como http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/index.php
<Dark4ngel> chipset dices?
<unimix> si, aqui tal vez logres mas info al respecto http://www.ralinktech.com/support.php?s=2
<unimix> que te servira si realmente el chip que usa el dongle es Ralink
<Dark4ngel> si es realink
<Dark4ngel> me lo dice una aplicacion k tengo
<Dark4ngel> RT2501USB(RT73:RT2571W/RT2573/RT2671)
<Dark4ngel> ese es el mio
<Dark4ngel> rt2573
<Dark4ngel> rt73
<Dark4ngel> jeje
<Dark4ngel> voy a probar sudo lshw
<Dark4ngel> aver k me dice
<Dark4ngel> unimix ahroa vuelvo grax x todo
<RealRoot> hola que parametro puedo poner al bootear el live cd para que me tome vesa para X?
<unimix> aqui tenes algo mas de info que podria ayudar http://www.linux-drivers.org/usb_webcams.html
<unimix> RealRoot: creo que con F6 vas a opciones varias y una es iniciar en modo grafico seguro == Vesa
<unimix> RealRoot: esto lo seleccionas cuando ves el menu de inicio del LiveCD
<RealRoot> si
<RealRoot> el problema es que lo estoy instalando desde un pen
<RealRoot> cuando va a bootear que llega al entorno gráfico plancha todo mal
<RealRoot> no me acuerdo que parametro era, un xforce o algo asi
<RealRoot> sino algún parametro apra que no inicie X así lo cambio a manopla
<unimix> RealRoot: pero es lo mismo desde un Live CD que desde un pendrive. El menu inicial deberia aparecer en ambos casos
<RealRoot> xforcevesa es me parece
<RealRoot> unimix, si debería pero no lo hace :D
<RealRoot> ahi le puse xforcevesa a ver que pasa
<unimix> vos decis que va derecho al escritorio grafico ? Si es asi cuando veas los dos simbolos en el margen inferior de la pantalla presiona la tecla Shift (mayusculas) y te lleva al menu
<RealRoot> ahi ta unimix xforcevesa
<unimix> bien ahi !
<RealRoot> parametro de mierda, debería haber un modo de esos en el boot para las pc viejas
<Dark4ngel> configuration: broadcast=yes driver=rt73usb driverversion=2.6.38 firmware=1.7 link=no multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11bg
<Dark4ngel> unimix
<Dark4ngel> jeje
<RealRoot> bah no es vieja es un celerdon d :P tiene una intel 945 no se por que siempre bootea mal
<Dark4ngel> unimix m descargo los driver de la pagina y los instalo?
<unimix> RealRoot: podes agregar el parametro en el grub para que lo tome siempre
<unimix> RealRoot: una vez que lo tengas instalado
<RealRoot> unimix, no, no tuve problemas con el booteo post instalación
<RealRoot> pero para instalarlo...
<unimix> Dark4ngel: si el driver de la pagina es mas moderno que el que estas usando, si, seria conveniente
<RealRoot> y como no tengo lectora :D
<Dark4ngel> ok unimix
<RealRoot> si o si por pendrive en fin me lo voy a anotar por las dudas gracias
<Dark4ngel> orgk  lento va :s xD
<Dark4ngel> unimix aun sigo abriendo pagina xDDDDDDDDD
<Dark4ngel> unimix ya descargue el driver y lo descomprime y me vienen 2 carpetas una de module y otra algo con wpa, me meti en la de module y lei el readme y seguie los pasos pero me da error xD
<Dark4ngel> unimix xD
<Dark4ngel> unimix estás?
<Dark4ngel> me toy volviendoloko k alguien me ayudexD
<martincasc> ¡Hola amigos! Quisiera saber si alguien tiene idea que pasa con la web http://ubuntu-ar.org/argentina estoy queriendo entrar a consultar algo sobre "stickers" y no carga la web.
<Dark4ngel> holas?
<Dark4ngel> alguien sabe si el driver rt73 funciona para la kernel 2.6.38¿
#ubuntu-ar 2011-05-19
<sisa> hola, necesito ayuda con la sis 771/671 alguien sabe donde encuetro driver  ....
<Dark4ngel> wenas
<Dark4ngel> cp: missing destination file operand after `/boot/'
<Dark4ngel> aque se debe¿
<Alan_> hola! :D alguien sabe porque despues de instalar el xdebug no me lo muestra formateado :S
<sisa> hola, hay algo sobre sis 671 vga? solo tengo 800x600...
<sisa> hola, hay algo sobre sis 671 vga? solo tengo 800x600... para U-10.1?
<chory> google es nuestro amigo
<chory> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-sis-771671-mirage-3-video-drivers-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid.html
<sisa> chory,  pero yo tengo el U-10.04
<sisa> ya he visto algo por google pero no va con 10.1
<chory> mmm proba si funciona bien sino a compilar
<chory> yo creo q habia hecho andar uno
<chory> pero despues no se te ocurra actualizar nada pq no te anda mas el video
<sisa_> hola, alguien a efrentado el tem de monitor con solo 800x600 tarjeta sis 671/771 ... lo ha resuelto para U-10.1 maverick?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-05-15
<danielmato> buenas noches
<beuno> ya fue la reunion?
<juancarlospaco> Test
<juancarlospaco> hola
<juancarlospaco> hay Reunion ?
<PabloRubianes> juancarlospaco, no estaria mal
<beuno> unimix andaba sin internet
<beuno> no se si le habra vuelto
<PabloRubianes> si volvi
<PabloRubianes> volvio
<PabloRubianes> jeje
<juancarlospaco> va tener que conseguir un Tecnico    :P  cueck
<juancarlospaco> aqui me quedo para ver que acontece, mientras sigo con mi proyecto personal que estoy haciendo...
<beuno> PabloRubianes, como ves las cosas de tu lado?
<PabloRubianes> algunas cosas que finiquitar con el comite de evaluacion de 2 personas contandome :P
<beuno> heh
<beuno> si
<beuno> me queria poner a armar un cronograma con las charlas
<beuno> no pude todavia
<beuno> voy a intentar maniana
<juancarlospaco> creo Edu conectaba a las 11:00
<PabloRubianes> si
<juancarlospaco> +315 seguidores activos en la Page de G+
<beuno> venimos algo tibios de inscriptos
<beuno> no se si estan todos esperando al ultimo dia  :)
<beuno> juancarlospaco, anunciamos la apertura de inscripciones en g+?
<juancarlospaco> si
<beuno> creo que hay unos 70 inscriptos al momento
<juancarlospaco> igual se vienen en avanlancha despues
 * unimix saluda a los presentes o/
<beuno> si, ni hablar
<juancarlospaco> igual un porcentaje no podra ir
<juancarlospaco> igual es una buena cifra
<juancarlospaco> unimix: :)  holas
<unimix> Tema Charlas:
<beuno> si
<PabloRubianes> si
<beuno> hay que darle maquina a groofi
<beuno> tenemos 200 usd
<unimix> Zeta me acaba de confirmar que envio dos charlas en un solo mail
<beuno> pero hay que llegar a 500
<unimix> la de virtualizacion y otra mas
<beuno> sino devuelven la plata a todos y nadie cobra nada!  :)
<beuno> la verdad que estamos bien de charlas
<beuno> no faltan
<beuno> hay bastante espacio
<beuno> pero comodo, no para tener que rellenar
<beuno> al menos para la cantidad de salas
<unimix> igual tiene una o dos charlas mas asi que le dije que tambien las mande
<beuno> cuando arme el cronograma va a quedar mas claro
<beuno> pero creo que va a ser un muy buen evento
<unimix> en un rato manda e-mail con las otras charlas que tiene
<beuno> lo que veo en este momento es que andamos medio cortos de presupuesto
<unimix> una es sobre esuqema de alta disponiblidad con Ubuntu
<beuno> y hay que activar la difusion masiva
<unimix> si sabe presentar este tema, seria un excelente tema para el viernes
<beuno> unimix, +1
<unimix> alguna novedad de tu amiga Cezzaine ?
<beuno> unimix, nada, vos tampoco?
<beuno> cuando salio ese mail?
<unimix> no, silencio absoluto
<unimix> el sabado si no recuerdo mal
<beuno> unimix, maniana la persigo!
<beuno> si confirma quizas puedo adelantar parte de eso, y que tarden lo que necesiten en pagarlo
<unimix> dale, fijate que mande la nota del 2010 adjunta en un mail a la lista en LP
<beuno> unimix, hablaste con Ariel Torres?
<joaquin> hola que tal
<unimix> el mail estaba copiado a vos tambien, asi que si no lo recibiste es porque algo paso en el envio
<beuno> unimix, lo recibi, si
<joaquin> tengo una pregunta como puedo instalar pecl en ubuntu 12.04
<unimix> Si, con lo que hizo tu amigo mañana le mando ese material para que diga que quiere hacer y de paso le recuerdo el tema
<beuno> unimix, buenisimo
<unimix> Sismo tambien me pidio material para Perfil
<beuno> perfecto
<unimix> y la gente de GeeksRoom.com tambien
<juancarlospaco> Posteado nuevamente el Link a Groofi en G+
<beuno> voy a esperar a que Eduardo le agregue las fotos y los comentarios
<beuno> y se lo devuelvo para que el tambien lo difunda
<unimix> Me parece que las fotos se las voy a terminar de poner yo porque Edu dijo que no es muy ducho con otra cosa que no sea lenguaje C :P
<beuno> el flaco me dice que puede armar entrevistas en radios
<unimix> PabloRubianes, podrias confirmar las charlas de Zeta y de MEC (Maria Elena Casañas) ?
<unimix> las de MEC las envio Zeta, tambien
<beuno> asi que unimix vos o Eduardo tendrian que estar a mano  :)
<PabloRubianes> ya las confirme las de MEC
<beuno> heh
<PabloRubianes> y ella respondio
<beuno> unimix, cualquiera de los dos, pero ASAP, como todo!
<PabloRubianes> las de ZETa le confirme una porque se me traspapelo
<PabloRubianes> que tiempo tienen las charlas?
<unimix> No problem. La entrevista la podemos hacer telefonica, Skype o G+ Hangout
<PabloRubianes> al final?
<beuno> PabloRubianes, 25 minutos por defecto
<beuno> salvo que explicitamente midan mas
<PabloRubianes> listo, eso lo pregunto MEC
<unimix> anotaron la charla mia con Sismo ?
<PabloRubianes> no
<unimix> Mande un mail sobre ese tema (no a la direccion de charlas porque soy un desprolijo total)
<PabloRubianes> pero vos tenes permisos sobre la planilla
<beuno> yo lo vi y tome una nota mental
<beuno> que es un paso arriba de /dev/null
<unimix> Si, pero no quiero abusar si nada me cuesta preguntar antes
<unimix> beuno, :)
<PabloRubianes> edita nomas
<beuno> unimix, cuando armo el cronograma
<beuno> si me olvide, volve a pegarme
<juancarlospaco> jeje
<unimix> LOL !!
<unimix> mañana a las 11 Hs. aprox. estaremos en la universidad
<beuno> \o/
<PabloRubianes> la segunda charla de zeta la sume a la planilla
<unimix> ultimando detalles y una que otra persona :)
<unimix> excelente
<unimix> vieron los adjuntos sobre los habdies y el personal de seguridad ?
<unimix> ha*n*dies
<PabloRubianes> unimix, la tuya sumala vos porque nos e de que es...
<beuno> unimix, conteste
<unimix> ok, edito y la agrego
<beuno> el articulo no esta mas en mercadolibre
<juancarlospaco> habra security
<beuno> pero para mi es super importante
<unimix> no importa si no estan mas en ML, lo importante es que aun exista la empresa que los alquilaba
<unimix> sino hay que salir a buscar por otro lado
<beuno> unimix, los handies no me importan tanto como los flacos con cara de malos  :)
<juancarlospaco> lol
<unimix> seguramente la gente de PyAR, que ya saben considero muy prolija, debe tener visto ya a quien contratarle los equipos
<unimix> para novimebre
<unimix> malos y feos :P
<unimix> de todas formas, mañana sabremos si la universiad pone seguridad propia o no
<unimix> pregunta tecnica: Que hacemos con la participacion de Colombia y Venezuela que estamos publicitando ?
<danielmato> una pregunta porque no entiendo, porque es necesaria seguridad? mil disculpas, por la pregunta, pero necesito saber...
<beuno> unimix, no se, importa?
<beuno> danielmato, porque es habitual el robo de laptops en estos eventos
<juancarlospaco> la gente descuida las notebooks y otros aprovechan
<danielmato> ok
<juancarlospaco> o netbooks que son mas pekenias
<danielmato> entendido
<PabloRubianes> unimix, al momento de hoy 0 y no se si viene alguien
<unimix> por eso pregunte. Decimos que habra participacion de esos paises y por distintas razones se cayeron
<beuno> bueno, es gratis ponerlos
<beuno> y esta bueno mostrar inclusion
<juancarlospaco> +1
<beuno> pero como quieran, la verdad
<unimix> sisi, totalmente de acuerdo, pero podriamos incluir a todos tambien :P
<unimix> total, es lo mismo
<unimix> se entiende mi punto ?
<juancarlospaco> defini todos
<juancarlospaco> todos quien
<unimix> el resto de los LoCos de LA
<juancarlospaco> los 2 paises ?
<juancarlospaco> ah
<juancarlospaco> los 2 paises si, el resto no se si tanto, sin consultar o contactar
<juancarlospaco> es como que ubuntu chile diga maniana que nosotros hicimos un evento en Viña del mar
<juancarlospaco> :P
<beuno> bueno, me tengo que ir porque maniana tengo un llamado a las $demsiadotemprano
<beuno> despues leo los logs
<beuno> mi tarea para maniana es seguir el sponsorship
<beuno> y empezar a armar las charlas y los horarios
<PabloRubianes> beuno, lo de las charlas ya deje todo arreglado
<juancarlospaco> suerte men, que descanses beuno
<PabloRubianes> y en la planilla ta todo menos la de unimix nueva
<danielmato> que descanses
<beuno> PabloRubianes, con horarios y todo?
<PabloRubianes> saludos!
<PabloRubianes> beuno, queres fama?
<PabloRubianes> falta eso nomas
<PabloRubianes> pero ahora le pego una bichada
<beuno> PabloRubianes, yo _encantado_ de que lo hagas
<PabloRubianes> empiezo
<beuno> te anoto una cerveza en mi libro de deudas  ;)
<PabloRubianes> vamo!
<beuno> \o/
<beuno> no son ni las 12 y ya tengo una tarea menos
<beuno> esta semana promete
<juancarlospaco> jejej
<unimix> cheche, que tambien estoy leyendo y toda deuda y/o desafio requiere de un padrino (o dos) :P
<beuno> heh
 * beuno se va antes de seguir endeudandose
<beuno> o/
<PabloRubianes> chau
<unimix> o/ que descanses beuno
<danielmato> saludos
<juancarlospaco> Yo voy los dos dias todo el dia
<danielmato> bueno gente, me voy a recargar baterías... saludos
<Cabetux> buenos días
<Cabetux> estoy queriendo migrar de la version 11.10 a la version 12.04 LTS... con el gestor de actualizaciones y no me aparece una nueva version disponible
<Cabetux> alguien sabe que puede estar pasando?
<Cabetux> continuo sin poder actualizar de la versión 11.10 a la versión 12.04 LTS el gestor de actualizaciones no me muestra que hay una nueva versión disponible que puede estar pasando?
<CaBeTuX> hola gente
<CaBeTuX> no puedo actualizar la version de ubuntu de la 11.10 a la version 12.04
<CaBeTuX> en el download manager no me muestra la opcion de nueva distribucion disponible
<CaBeTuX> a alguien se le ocurre que puede ser?
<fabricio> hola!
<fabricio> alguien me podra dar una mano con problemita con la instalacion del 12.04
<fabricio> ?
<beuno> fabricio, hola hola
<beuno> si, que paso?
<beuno> marianom, o/  justo me estaba preguntando si te veria para la UbuCon por aca  ;)
<fabricio> Estaba instalando, todo normal, bootie desde pen drive, arranc'o la instalacion, se suspendio el monitor y al volver reinicio sola. Ahora solo arranca windows o desde pen drive, cuando pongo la opcion de instalar me dice que ya esta instalado el Ubuntu...
<fabricio> es como si hubiera completado la instalacion pero no me da la opcion de arranque de Ubuntu
<fabricio> deberia empezar todo de nuevo?
<beuno> a ver
<beuno> fabricio, cuando booteas desde el pendrive
<beuno> y le das instalar
<beuno> te dice que en una particion ya esta Ubuntu, no?
<fabricio> si, en realidad creo que dice, Ubuntu ya esta instalado, y opciones como *no ruerdo exactamente pero como para eliminar la particion de Windows y solo dejar ubuntu, y la de ...otras...
<beuno> fabricio, bueno, en este caso yo re-instalaria
<beuno> le diria que pise el Ubuntu actualy
<beuno> quizas haya una opcin de reparar
<beuno> pero no vale la pena
<beuno> lo que paso es que no termino la instalacion, donde edita la parte del disco de booteo
<beuno> pisa la version de Ubuntu instalada con seguridad
<beuno> y deberia terminar
<fabricio> ok.  gracias  de todos modos, ahi voy a probar.
<beuno> dale, cualquier cosa aca estamos!
<fabricio> sips, la opcion era reinstalar Ubuntu. Ahi empezo de nuevo.
<fabricio> gracias de nuevo
<beuno> de nadas
#ubuntu-ar 2012-05-16
<locodir-user_> hola, my name is david and i'm from france
<locodir-user_> i'm looking for help in Argentina
<locodir-user_> i don't know if somebody is on that chanel
<locodir-user_> pls if you don't mind, can you e-mail me to chacolinks@gmail.com
<locodir-user_> i will answer you with my request, merci/thx/gracias
<Andres_> Buenas.. tengo que comprarme una notebook y una de las pocas opciones disponibles es una sony vaio EH30EL
<Andres_> Hay algun problema de compatibilidad con Ubuntu?
<beuno> Andres_, buscaste en Google?
<beuno> creo que nadie va a saber de memoria un modelo puntual  :)
<beuno> generalmente con buscar "ubunto tu-modelo" te aparece suficiente informacion
<beuno> mas alla de eso, en general si tiene todo Intel es una apuesta segura
<Andres_> Si busque pero es una Vaio que la fabrican en argentina. Y no encontre nada.. no hace tanto que la vienen haciendo
<Andres_> Es todo intel, pero tengo algunas dudas por el Wifi y el pad
<Dementor9573> Si el micro es Atheros no vas a tener problemas... si es broadcom sonaste... 50%50% que anda o no... vas a tener que usar el niswrapper...
<newbee> hola
<newbee> ¿Es este el sitio correcto para pedir ayuda con temas relativos a Ubuntu?
<Dementor9573> sip
#ubuntu-ar 2012-05-17
<Guest34547> hola
<Guest34547> hay alguien quiero sacarme unas dudas..
<marcelo_fdz> Guest34547, buenas... preguntá
<Guest34547> queria saber si cuando instale ubuntu
<Guest34547> me borrara las particiones o algo
<Guest34547> porque ya 1 vez para probarlo instale pero me borro todo D:
<marcelo_fdz> Guest34547, en la instalación se te presentan varias opciones...
<marcelo_fdz> Guest34547, mirá http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2012/05/08/instalar-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin-paso-a-paso/
<marcelo_fdz> Guest34547, acá tenés otro instructivo: http://www.ubuntu-guia.com/2012/04/como-instalar-ubuntu.html
<marcelo_fdz> Guest34547, siempre antes de hacer algo te pregunta qué querés hacer, si borrar todo el disco, si instalarlo a la par de lo que está (sea otro Ubuntu más viejo o Windows)... etc.
#ubuntu-ar 2012-05-18
<juan_> hoola
<juan_> consulta
<juan_> mia
<juan_> mira cuando actualice ubuntu a presice pangolin
<juan_> no me andaba nada, y lo instale de nuevo me salian varios en la opcion de unicio
<juan_> y la formatee
<juan_> ahora no puedo descargar desde el centro de soft nada
<juan_> en la areas de trabajo no puedo usar ninguna salvo la de origen digamos la primera
<juan_> aguien me escucha
#ubuntu-ar 2012-05-19
<alfredo> hola gente!!!
<alfredo> soy nuevo en ubuntu y tengo una consulta para hacerles
<alfredo> tengo instalado ubuntu 10.10 en una pc y quiero actualizar a 12.04, ya tengo el DVD con la iso grabada cómo sigo?
<invitado_web> hola necesito ayuda
<invitado_web> tengo ubuntu 10.04 y el sonido se escucha en parlantes y auriculares al mismo tiempo
<invitado_web> hola alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<invitado_web> ????
<invitado_web> putos de mierda
<invitado_web> por eso usamos windows
<invitado_web> por gente como uds
<galli> hola
<galli> alguno me puede dar unos consegos para los drivers de mi computadora con el ubuntu 12.04
#ubuntu-ar 2012-05-20
<invitado_web> hola
<invitado_web> queria saber si me pueden ajudar cin un problema que tengo
<NelfeR> hola a todos
<NelfeR> necesito ayuda
<CN> hola..soy un poco nuevo..
<CN>  necesito ayuda con una Netbook Acer Aspire one d150
<debsan> cn que necesitas ?
<CN> no se como configurar el sensor de temp del cpu
<CN> uso el programa gkrellm y el psensor..
<CN> pero ambos marcan 26C
<CN> y no varia nunca..
<debsan> CN, y tendría que variar ?
<CN> y si..
<CN> otra cosa..
<CN> tambie me interesaria poder manejar los tiempos de ensendido del culer..y se ke se puede pero no se como..
<CN> porque no domino muy bien los comandos de terminañ
<CN> terminal
#ubuntu-ar 2013-05-13
<invitado_web> Hola
<invitado_web> necesito ayuda
<invitado_web> pues  en este momento estoy des de windows
<invitado_web> mi ubuntu no funciona
<invitado_web> alguien me puede dar una mano?
<invitado_web> hola?
#ubuntu-ar 2013-05-15
<invitado_web> que tal
<invitado_web> tengo ubuntu 12, despues de la ultimaactualizacion me han desaparecido la barra lateral y de aplicaciones del escritorio
<invitado_web> alguien sabría decirme como reparar el eror?
#ubuntu-ar 2013-05-16
<katen4977> Hola a todos, tengo problemas al montar un AP en modo Master (no ad-hoc) con mi tarjeta Wifi Atheros AR242x/AR542x; hago todo lo que dice este manual "http://askubuntu.com/questions/180733/how-to-setup-a-wi-fi-hotspot-access-point-mode", todos los pasos salen bien, pero cuando intento conectar un dispositivo (un ipod para probar la red), este no se enlaza, se le asigna una IP y una mascara de subred, pero nunca se acaba de enlazar. Me
<katen4977> pueden ayudar? :)
#ubuntu-ar 2013-05-17
<invitado_web> hay alguien en linea
<invitado_web> hola soy novato necesito ayuda?
#ubuntu-ar 2013-05-18
<invitado_web> hola, tengo una consulta
<invitado_web> yo instale ubuntu en uno de mis discos (tengo 2) y con la opcion de que el instalador me particione automaticamente el disco, puedo formatear e instalar windows en la otra particion si perder la particion de ubuntu, porque la verdad yo quiero seguir teniendo ubuntu, pero mi hermana necesita windows seven y tengo xp en esa particion
<invitado_web> desde ya muchas gracias
<likevinyl> \m/
<likevinyl> beuno, ping
#ubuntu-ar 2013-05-19
<alf87> Buenas Tardes!
#ubuntu-ar 2014-05-12
<Gamaleri> hola
<Gamaleri> pregunta urgente
<Gamaleri> hay alguien disponible?
<Gamaleri> bueno
<Gamaleri> me baje el grub customizer para poner,le un fondo a mi grub ubuntu 14.04 pro me saco el windows 8 y la foto nisiquiera se ve... y me achico la dimension
<Gamaleri> alguien ayuda
#ubuntu-ar 2014-05-13
<jotaxpe> Hola, tengo ubuntu 12.04, y compre una impresora canon pixma mg2510, y no puedo hacer que me imprima, alguien sabe como solucionar este problema?
<fajung> si instalo el Driver grafico  de AMD/Ati en ubuntu14, cuando se actualize el kernel voy a tener que volver a instalar el driver?
#ubuntu-ar 2014-05-14
<MarioMey> Hola gente.
<MarioMey> ¿Alguien me puede dar una mano con xmodmap?
<MarioMey> Quiero emular dos teclas, con el scroll del mouse.
#ubuntu-ar 2014-05-15
<invitado_web> Hola
<invitado_web> necesito ayuda con lubuntu y una placa broadcom
<invitado_web> #es
#ubuntu-ar 2014-05-17
<emilio> Hola
<ratman> holas
<emilio> Feliz con Ubuntu en mi notebook
<emilio> Sin un problema con la 14.04
<emilio> genial
<ratman> bien
<ratman> >(
<ratman> :)
<ratman> tener 3 teclado configurados a veces me confunde jejej
<emilio> Lo intente varias veces antes pero tenia problemas con el hardware
<emilio> ahhh si, uno se acostumbra a la ubicacion de las teclas
<ratman> sip e mi caso lo tengo por costubre
<ratman> cuando programo uso teclaod ingles
<ratman> pero chateando en español
<emilio> eso es extremo, sin embargo, hoy los teclados varian su distribucion dependiendo de la marca
<ratman> sip eso si
<emilio> cambian de lugar simbolos, flechas, etc y no hablemos con las portatiles
<emilio> ja ja ja hablar con la portatil, dice mucho de mi estado mental
<ratman> eso nos pasa a todos
<emilio> como cambio ubuntu y para bien
<emilio> hacia rato que no lo usaba
<ratman> simpre
<emilio> hoy no hay excusa, si metes win es por gusto o maña
<emilio> lo unico que me apena es no poder ponerlo en el laburo
<ratman> yo creo que muchos por temor al cambio
<ratman> es lo que mas cuesta
<ratman> y no hablo de solo del sistema
<ratman> sino que se aplica en todo
<emilio> temor, fiaca, que se yo
<emilio> si, hay mucho de eso
<ratman> de que tranajas
<ratman> trabajas
<ratman> si se puede
<ratman> saber
<emilio> administro servidores en el gobierno de la ciudad de buenos aires
<emilio> por supuesto todo win
<emilio> va hay de todo en otras areas
<ratman> en arg ahora anda circulando una ley
<ratman> creo
<emilio> nosotros tenemos vmware y windows server 2008
<emilio> creo que en el gob nacional cambiaron
<ratman> es algo comun
<ratman> yo trabajo en el correo
<emilio> por lo menos vi mucho php
<ratman> pero  aclaro que soy uruguayoo
<emilio> ja ja
<ratman> y pasa algo similar
<ratman> pero de a poco han aparecido
<ratman> servidores linux
<ratman> de a poco se va introduciendo
<ratman> por desgracia esto se suele dar en lo estatal
<emilio> puede ser que aparezca algun servidor pero de estaciones de trabajo ni hablemos
<ratman> por lo menos es lo que bveo en mi rabajo
<emilio> es que es complejo, por ejemplo en mi caso la mayoria de los usuarios son arquitectos
<emilio> y si, usan autocad
<ratman> aca la universidad de arquitectura
<ratman> cambio a programas libres
<emilio> genial
<ratman> si bien tambien enseñan ese
<emilio> aca no, le compraron a autodesk
<ratman> pero se ha usado otros
<emilio> osea, tongo
<ratman> yo pienso que se esta ganado
<ratman> pero de a poco
<emilio> el tema es como haces para cambiarlos a ellos
<emilio> no salen de eso
<emilio> no quieren siquiera probar
<ratman> es complejo y generalmente suele ser gente de dentro de a poco
<ratman> aprebechando oprtunidades
<emilio> mas vale
<emilio> es asi
<ratman> es a veces un trabajo de ormiga
<emilio> hay algunos que son abiertos
<ratman> hormiga
<ratman> ehehe
<ratman> sip
<ratman> por suerte
<emilio> que no se creen
<emilio> pero la mayoria cree que esta cambiando buenos aires
<emilio> y en mi humilde opinion estaba mejor antes
<ratman> es complejo
<emilio> en lo que se refiere a sistemas, es, bueno, de terror
<emilio> almacenamos toda la informacion de la obra publica de la ciudad de buenos aires
<emilio> y sabes que
<emilio> no tengo backup
<emilio> no tengo lugar
<ratman> bueno eso es indistinto del sistema
<emilio> si si
<emilio> no tiene que ver con win o lo que sea
<emilio> inversion, cotizar la informacion, valorarla
<emilio> vivis en bs as o en uruguay
<ratman> uruguay
<emilio> conoces el edificio que esta en carlos pellegrini 291
<emilio> a una cuadra del obelisco
<ratman> nop
<ratman> el obelisco si
<emilio> ese que tenia un telon
<ratman> es una verguenza que no consoca mas
<ratman> y eso que mi madre es arg
<emilio> yo conozco montevideo, de hecho fue mi ultimo viaje
<emilio> fuera de argentina
<emilio> fue exclusivamene para conocer "La Pasiva"
<emilio> je je je
<ratman> sitio caro
<emilio> es que tengo un amigo que suele vacacionar en piriapolis y siempre lo mismo
<emilio> dale con la pasiva
<emilio> y bueno, fui
<emilio> la verdad me gusto
<emilio> volvi con varios kilos de mas
<emilio> a ver si me sacas una duda
<ratman> a ver si puedo
<ratman> ejej
<emilio> bueno, resulta que uno de los dias me fui a comer a un restaurante que se llama La Perdiz en punta carretas frente al shoping que despues me entere que fue una carcel
<emilio> bue, de cabezon me volvi caminando al centro por la costa
<emilio> y no fui al baño antes de salir
<emilio> con lo cual me moria de ganas
<ratman> l shoing de punta carretas
<emilio> lo curioso es que vi muuuuucha gente tomando mate
<emilio> pero ni un baño
<ratman> estabas en urugauy
<emilio> donde van a hacer pipi
<ratman> es compli los bar no te dejan si no sos cliente
<emilio> si, hay un golf
<ratman> asi que si hay uno pides una soda
<ratman> tomas un poco
<ratman> y al ñoba
<ratman> jejej
<ratman> y si no hay
<emilio> yo me estaba muriendo
<ratman> y n queda otra
<ratman> arbol
<ratman> je
<emilio> me tome un taxi
<emilio> que me dolio
<emilio> fue un viaje a pura gastronomia
<emilio> excelente
<emilio> al margen en La Perdiz, la mejor carne de mi vida
<emilio> y te lo dice un argentino ehhhh, que conste
<emilio> y mira que como carne
<ratman> yo ahi no puedo comparar
<ratman> creo que cuando comi alli
<ratman> fue
<ratman> en
<ratman> el palacio de la papa frita
<ratman> o algo ais
<ratman> asi
<emilio> si, caro, no muy bueno
<ratman> sip
<ratman> pero como pagaba el trabajo
<ratman> jejej
<ratman> como que no me importaba lo ue salia
<emilio> yo fui por años pero hace años
<emilio> de chico
<emilio> con mi abuelo
<emilio> era otra cosa
<emilio> hoy te sale mas barato una compu que un plato de comida
<ratman> je
<emilio> cosa completamente logica con la filosofia que se impone
<emilio> ahh, nunca dudes de vmware
<emilio> es lo mejor que vi
<ratman> y si
<emilio> nada se compara
<ratman> yo creo que llego a casi
<emilio> de eso tengo lic
<ratman> con algunas cosas
<ratman> libres
<emilio> ummmmmm
<ratman> para e uso que suelen darse
<ratman> y soy certificado en vmware
<ratman> je
<emilio> mover una vm sin disrupcion de un host a otro...
<ratman> sip
<ratman> en caliente
<ratman> se hace
<ratman> tranqui
<ratman> un ejemplo rapido de una implemetacio
<emilio> necesito ver mas cosas
<ratman> promox
<ratman> eso te da
<ratman> y con ubuntu tambien  opuedes implementar
<ratman> te mate con eso no emilio
<emilio> estoy mirando...
<emilio> google
<ratman> funcona perfecto tengo 2 servidores configurados desde hace  4 años
<emilio> y es free
<ratman> yep
<emilio> interesante
<emilio> ahora existe la posibilidad de consolidar
<emilio> es que tengo un kilombo
<emilio> padre
<ratman> eso no quita
<ratman> que vmware tiene sus cosas
<ratman> solo digo
<ratman> que a veces la gente
<emilio> y deberia reveer el lic de todo
<ratman> por resover un tema
<ratman> mata una hormiga con un tanque
<ratman> y gasta un dineral
<ratman> ya lo tienes
<emilio> nosotros solo brindamos servicios de fileserver y printserver
<ratman> ya ta hasta que necesites actualizar
<emilio> claro que con AD
<emilio> el tema es que crecio tanto el almacenamiento que me dejo sin espacio
<ratman> como todo lo que sea lic por uso
<emilio> tengo dos storages ibm ds3512
<ratman> tan buenos
<emilio> see, lastima que les llega el end of life
<ratman> yes
<ratman> como todo
<emilio> ya que estamos te pregunto
<emilio> sabes si es posible implementar AD con linux
<emilio> especificamente las directivas de grupo
<ratman> ahora ando viendo de probar
<ratman> ldap + samba 4
<ratman> eso para contar con politicas
<emilio> pero ni a palos se acerca
<ratman> para estaciones win
<emilio> no controla ni un decimo de lo que hace un dominio windows
<ratman> por ahora no te confirmo porque no lo he probado
<emilio> eso me frena
<ratman> si tas en mudo win te atas a ellos
<ratman> eso es fijo
<emilio> ni que lo digas
<ratman> es su sistema
<ratman> lo que se puede hacer
<emilio> y cada vez es peor
<ratman> es poner el ldap
<ratman> debajo de ad
<ratman> para ir relegando
<ratman> para los no win
<emilio> no hay no win
<emilio> ni uno
<emilio> solo yo
<ratman> bueno uno de a poco
<emilio> y algun servidor
<emilio> bakula
<ratman> yo por mucho toempo fui el unico con win en el correo
<emilio> el otro el de telefonia ip
<emilio> se me fue el nombre
<ratman> ahora hay 8 o 100 serv
<ratman> y 10 estaciones
<ratman> de a poco
<ratman> otros lugares han cresido ams
<ratman> la intendencia de montevideo esta en un tercio migrando
<ratman> y uieren lleagr al 100%
<emilio> pa mi no hay duda
<emilio> es el camino
<ratman> mnisterios estan migrando
<ratman> la corete de justicia usa linuz
<ratman> linux
<ratman> y todos lados fue gente de la comunidad
<ratman> algunos mas exito que otros
<ratman> pero de a poco
<emilio> es que a mi me tienen en cuenta para las decisiones
<emilio> claro que no para el negocio
<emilio> y el tema es que en breve nos mudan
<emilio> y cambian todo
<emilio> o eso dicen
<emilio> yo propuse horizon view
<emilio> una inversion de alrededor de 9 millones de pesos
<ratman> y si
<emilio> seria pasar a virtual 300 desktops
<ratman> es complicado
<emilio> ojo no me sirve terminal server
<emilio> si te cuento porque te mato de risa
<ratman> a ver
<emilio> bueno resulta que se firma con un token
<ratman> que solo anda en win
<emilio> y ese token usa una rutina java
<emilio> no no eso es lo peor
<ratman> pa mejor que los de aqui
<emilio> es que la rutina es tan pero tan mala...
<ratman> aca necesitas IE para generarlo
<ratman> uf
<emilio> que solo funciona en firefox 12 con java 6.34
<emilio> si no tenes eso no funciona
<emilio> je je je
<ratman> impecable
<emilio> de terror
<ratman> y porque n terminal
<emilio> porque usa la vm de la maquina local
<emilio> si usaras terminal....
<emilio> le cague la tabla al sistema
<emilio> ojo nadie sabe
<emilio> ja ja ja
<ratman> je
<ratman> ah
<ratman> yo estuve probando
<ratman> ltsp
<ratman> usando un raspberry de terminal
<ratman> lo configure de terminal fino
<ratman> y la verdad es que andubvo muy bien
<emilio> el tema es que yo no controlo muchas cosas
<ratman> eso si cuando lo configure como fat terminal
<emilio> por ejemplo los proxis son de otra area
<ratman> umm no le dio el micro
<emilio> la seguridad de otra
<emilio> y ahi se me complica pero mal
<ratman> esta bueno que este separado
<emilio> si, cuando te atienden el telefono al menos
<emilio> se les cae internet y no se ni que decir
<emilio> el correo
<emilio> se cae una semana y nada
<ratman> pa eso no ta bueno
<emilio> lo mas grave es que no puedo hacer nada
<emilio> son de otra area
<emilio> de otro ministerio
<emilio> las aplicaciones las alojan ellos
<emilio> pero tercerizan el desarrollo
<emilio> asi tenemos una de cada color
<ratman> sip entiendo
<emilio> y mil cosas que combinar para que "funcionen"
<ratman> es que si no tan cordinado bien no anda
<emilio> ja ja ja coordinar
<ratman> pasa a ser una burocracia informatica
<ratman> y es mas facil mandar una carta por papel
<emilio> se reunen
<emilio> eso si
<ratman> que un mail
<emilio> a mi no me llaman mas a las reuniones
<emilio> asi es la cosa
<emilio> el estado es lo que lo hacen
<emilio> se persigue un negocio
<emilio> nada mas
<emilio> les interesa que sea bonito
<emilio> mostrable
<emilio> si un dia me dicen, pero lo que vos haces no lo ve nadie...
<emilio> justamente, esa es la idea no?
<ratman> eso pasa
<ratman> ademas hay un tema mas
<ratman> si lo hace otro mejor porque e puedo culpar al otro
<ratman> hay que manejarse con cuidado
<emilio> tengo un drama
<emilio> soy el unico que queda con antiguedad en el area
<emilio> y eso, vale
<emilio> para bien y para mal
<emilio> mas para mal
<emilio> pero al menos me deja dormir en paz
<ratman> sip
<ratman> uy cuida la salud,
<emilio> es que ya no le doy tanto tiempo al tema
<emilio> antes me quemaba las pestañas por noches enteras
<emilio> llevarme laburo a casa
<emilio> etc
<emilio> hoy, no
<emilio> aprendi que en el estado la palabra urgente no existe
<ratman> si es lo mejor
<emilio> o tiene otro significado
<emilio> hago, me gusta, no puedo ver un equipo en la caja
<emilio> no puedo, lo tengo que encender
<emilio> todavia eso me puede
<ratman> sip eso si lo ue hablo
<emilio> ahora estoy intentando pasar a otro ministerio que tienen RS
<ratman> es hacer lo que te guata
<ratman> el laburo es laburo
<emilio> quiero ver que corno es
<ratman> por desgracia es lo que te lleva
<emilio> RS
<emilio> esos servidores inmensos
<emilio> negros
<emilio> ibm
<emilio> ojo, no entiendo nada de eso
<ratman> todos los ibm son negros ehehe y gandes
<emilio> ni se que so usan
<ratman> jejej
<emilio> habia blancos
<emilio> veremos
<emilio> ojala me pueda ir para ahi
<emilio> amigo, me voy a dormir, nos veremos en otro chat
<ratman> dale
<emilio> un placer chatear con ud
<ratman> nos vemos
<ratman> que descanse
<emilio> te pase el mail
<emilio> mi mail
<emilio> nada, una linda charla
<ratman> :)
<ratman> idem
#ubuntu-ar 2015-05-12
<salapin> Quiero personalizar un poco mi ubuntu 14.04 he estado leyendo bastante al respecto, pero al no encontrar solución a mi problemas me he decidido a plantearlo en el  canal
<salapin> Buenas
<salapin> en primer lugar
<salapin> La cosa es que me introduzco en página web: http://gnome-look.org hago click sobre GTK 3.x , en el panel lateral de la izquierda, busco el tema que me agrada lo descargo, lo descomprimo, etc.
<salapin> Pero cuando aplico el tema desde Ubuntu tweak, estos no se acaban de ver tan bonitos como aparecen en la vista preliminar de gnome-look.
<salapin> porque ¿?
#ubuntu-ar 2015-05-13
<roger_35> j
#ubuntu-ar 2016-05-16
<joaqin11> hola
<joaqin11> alguien me puede dar una mano?
<joaqin11> Necesito ayuda con el xampp no lo puedo hacer andar y ya hice todos los tutoriales de internet y nada
